# Kelly Clarkson.....Hot or Not??



## BeneBaby (Jun 27, 2007)

First off I am a mini-fan of hers. I think she has a great voice. But this outfit is not flattering her in any way. The top is cute, but looks too small for her. The jeans...not loving them. Very Aerosmith or something, but they look weird in the crotch zone. And I am not loving the wings placed right over the vag. The whole outfit is ill fitting, like she squeezed into it. But her hair looks nice!

Hot or Not??


----------



## Bexy (Jun 27, 2007)

Not, it seems we usually have similar views on stuff like this. I agree that her hair is the only thing that looks good.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 27, 2007)

Not, It's always a fashion mistake when someone wears cloths, that are too small on them.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Im not loving it either. Its not flattering on her body type, did she gain a bit of weight? I thought she was a bit smaller, but it might be the clothes. Anyways, im glad she hasen't turned a size 0 like other people.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not loving it either. Its not flattering on her body type, did she gain a bit of weight? I thought she was a bit smaller, but it might be the clothes. Anyways, im glad she hasen't turned a size 0 like other people. agree with the whole bit


----------



## estherika (Jun 27, 2007)

i like the color of the top, but I agree it looks too short and the pants don't match at all


----------



## ivette (Jun 27, 2007)

top is cute

pants-not good


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 27, 2007)

her clothes are too tight or something, she looks like a sausage lol


----------



## lynnda (Jun 27, 2007)

Her hair and makeup look great.......the outfit is a no-no thouogh!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 27, 2007)

not


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree BeneBaby, love the top, but it seems a bit too small for her, as does the outfit as a whole. But I think that the outfit itself is a great pick! I actually really kinda like the jeans. Not for everyday wear, but they seem perfect for a concert. And the color of the top... I'm in love! But yeah, it's all definitely a little too small for her. But the hair definitely rocks!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 27, 2007)

She would look way better with something more flattering for her body type, clothes that are too small for you always make you look chunky, even if you arent.

So, i do not like it at all :/


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 27, 2007)

NOT!!! I love her, but she looks totally uncomfortable.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 27, 2007)

This makes her look fat!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 27, 2007)

Poor her. She's gained weight like crazy because she's not happy. I don't really blame her, record labels putting pressure on her and such. I still think she's great, even if she is a bit chubby-kins


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 27, 2007)

love Kelly, but awfull outfit!

I would've put her in one of those great long empire-waisted jersey tops and semi-normal jeans. would be much more flattering on her....


----------



## Manda (Jun 27, 2007)

Is her crotch flying away or what?? Definite NOT. She usually wears the cutest stuff too!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

yuck! oh man, this reminds me of myself..my face always comes out looking so round and gross in pictures! hers doesnt look very good there.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 27, 2007)

Ehhh... I'm not a big fan of her.


----------



## Barbette (Jun 28, 2007)

That outfit is just rediculous


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2007)

NOT

Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Her top half looks good. Her bottom half...not so much.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow. Did she fire the person who managed her wardobe, too?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

NOT she looks uncomfortable and squeezed in.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 28, 2007)

She just looks terrible.


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This makes her look fat! thats because she is fat!..


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 28, 2007)

I love her smile


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is her crotch flying away or what?? Definite NOT. She usually wears the cutest stuff too!




Here are more angles of the outfit, I think the pants just kill the outfit!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 28, 2007)

I love her hair &amp; voice. But not that outfit.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah it's just a bad overall outfit. She has gained a lot of weight, but her body still looks really cute in flattering outfits. This outfit just looks smothering and makes her look even bigger. Not good.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 28, 2007)

I love her hair. The belt's cute too.

*Babyangel*


----------



## vivelamour (Jun 28, 2007)

not a good outfit, let alone not a good pic.


----------



## jessi_kat (Jun 28, 2007)

nope..hate that design on the crotch


----------



## niksaki (Jun 28, 2007)

i like the clothes minus the wings lol but they look too small on her, love her hair.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 28, 2007)

Not a good outfit and not a flattering angle. I like Kelly Clarkson, but I must admit she has had quite a few fashion faux pas'.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

not


----------



## charish (Sep 16, 2007)

don't like the pants at all.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

The outfit doesn't look that bad, and she doesn't look that bad, it's just not the most flattering choice for her. But she looks like she's enjoying herself!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't like it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 16, 2007)

Not.


----------



## mayyami (Sep 16, 2007)

just not very flattering on her


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2007)

She may be a great artist but I've never been a fan of her (her stylist's) fashion taste. She is not a thin woman by any means, but I've seen musicians bigger than her look consistently better in the wardobe department.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

not!!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 18, 2007)

Not hot


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

not. she is so adorable! but this outfit is be-aye-dee!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 18, 2007)

Not


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif top is cutepants-not good


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Sep 18, 2007)

Not



She never seems to wear anything that flatters her figure - it's depressing cuz she has a fabulous body


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 18, 2007)

Her hair looks beautiful! But she looks chubby in that outfit.


----------



## krichard (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be a definite NOT! Not a fan of Ms Clarkson anyway, but that look is awful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2007)

I like her hair...


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to agree. Personally I do not like "hip hugger" jeans as they make you hips and rear look much bigger. I will admit, I have a full rear, but according to hubby I look great because I wear jeans that are also cut to show my waist thus giving me some curves. Those jeans on her do not do anything for her bottom, and personally I think she has a great figure.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 21, 2007)

You dont have to be a size zero to look hot so I dont know why she's trying to pull it off! She should tone down her outfit and make her face the focal point with some wicked make-up!


----------



## bow_down (Sep 23, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, it does't do anything for me either.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 24, 2007)

That outfit is terrible. She could choose clothes to compliment her body, not point out the bad bits.


----------



## susan50 (Sep 24, 2007)

Love her music Not a good look for her there


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 25, 2007)

Outfit doesn't work.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe it's the outfit, or as some of you suggested, the pressure, but she looks like a royal HEIFFER in that outfit. It looks awful. I don't think there's anything wrong with being a bit of a fatty boombalada, in fact it's kind of cute, but that outfit is not at all flattering.

I love her hair though, it looks very sexy and healthy


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 25, 2007)

Very very not hot


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 25, 2007)

Cute look, I see where she's going with this but to be honest it might be more flattering on someone else...


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

You're right about the clothing Manders. Not flattering at all. The hair bugs me a bit because it looks like a wig (maybe it's the way her head's tilted).


----------

